# NSFW



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hitlers trip to Yorkshire.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Love these, and especially this one :lol:

There's some pretty funny car orientated ones too.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Love these, and especially this one :lol:
> 
> There's some pretty funny car orientated ones too.


There was one about Halo Master Chief Collection which the devs f***ed up from day one ... still my favourite.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> Love these, and especially this one :lol:
> 
> There's some pretty funny car orientated ones too.


Yeah - one slagging off Wheeler Dealers and Mike Brewer :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Ive just made one of my own about the annual jolly boys outing to Tenerife ... a few home truths in it. I was crying laughing doing it. :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

As a true Yorkshireman, born and bred, that is FUNNY :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

